# 50th anniversary GTR 2020



## barrie dcy (Sep 9, 2020)

I know this is a long shot but im after 50th anniversary gtr either used or cancelled new order etc etc .. please email me at [email protected] 

What have you got for me ? 

Many thanks Barrie


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Plenty in the same blue on autotrader, literally only difference is a plaque and some stickers!


----------



## barrie dcy (Sep 9, 2020)

I know but I would like the real thing to match my r33 lemans please 🙏


----------

